# Cycle Buddies..Tww Buddies...Soon2b Bump Buddies!



## U_Complete_M3

Hey Ladies this is our new home for the time being ..hopefully we will be back in the tww before you know it... no more symptom spotting (for now) lol... Now its time to discuss what we plan on doing new this cycle what we are adding to our ttc plan and what we might be taking away....And anything else we want to talk about... If any new new ladies want to join ..You are more than welcome!

* *The Amazing Ladies Here**​
MommySierra
hopin2bmommy
TTCNumbertwo
VRainnoire
U_Complete_M3​


----------



## U_Complete_M3

Ok well i'll start it off I am currently on CD1 and this cycle I will be taking 50 mg of clomid on cd 5-9(this is my 2nd cycle on clomid) I will be using instead soft cups also for the 2nd time.. the new things I am going to try this cycle are : preseed, prenatal vitamins, i am going to try and chart my temps, cut back on the caffeine(soda) and that all I can think of at the moment.... How about everyone else?


----------



## Fairynuff

Thanks for the new thread U_Complete_M3. It's nice and cosy in here :flower:
Well, I am now the proud owner of yet another BFN so it's pretty same to assume that :witch: is just around the corner and that it's time to look towards the October cycle. I promised myself that if September wasn't the month for us then I would take a break for a while but despite another disappointment I'm not ready to give up just yet. I don't know what I am going to do differently this month yet, going to take a few days to clear my head and develop a plan of action.

In the meantime, I am going to cover this thread in :dust:


----------



## U_Complete_M3

Thank you Fairnuff..i'll add you to the thread...and keep us updated on what is going on with you


----------



## ashleywants1

Hi can i join please !! AF arrived today so cd1 for me ... this month im willing to try anything ..currently im taking pregnacare and OH taking wellman conception .. will be trying sasmar conceive plus and opks this month is there anything else you ladies recommend thanks xx:kiss:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi everyone, so excited to have a new home!!! I'm on cd4 and I'm on Clomid from cd3-7. I'm going to continue with preseed and prenatal vitamins this month. I'm hoping to have some king of progesterone supplement because of short luteal phase, but I won't hear from my doc. until sometime this week. I'm also using a cbfm- and will bd every other day starting with my first high, and both peak days! I'm hoping to wear out dh this cycle!!! Ha ha


----------



## U_Complete_M3

.I am on CD2 and I am in soo much pain...these cramps are killing me... They are HORRIBLE...I just want to cry...I hope everyone else is doing better...

Welcome ashleywants1 ....I'm glad to have you join us


----------



## hopin2bmommy

U_Complete_M3 said:


> .I am on CD2 and I am in soo much pain...these cramps are killing me... They are HORRIBLE...I just want to cry...I hope everyone else is doing better...

Do you get cramps every cycle...you were cramping in 2ww too, right? I hope you feel better soon. Take advil if that helps you.


----------



## hopin2bmommy

New thread feels good...might bring a renewed luck to all of us :happydance:

My TTC intro: 

Was on Women's One-A-Day multivitamins (has 400 mg Folic Acid) for one year before switching two months back to Women's One-A-Day prenatal (has 800 mg FA + DHA + EPA). You all must already be knowing that FA is very essential prior to pregnancy and in first trimester as it prevents neural tube defects in baby. DHA (also found in fish like salmon) helps in brain and visual development of child.

We used pre-seed this cycle but we could BD only once so can't comment on its efficacy. DH doesn't seem to trust it much though.

In this cycle I was drinking 1 or 2 cups/day caffeine-free green tea until around ovulation. I don't usually drink coffee but definitely avoid it before ovulation. Also, stopped drinking alcohol since TTC. 

As suggested by doctor, we will BD on the day of LH surge and next day, and not BD before that to avoid losing :spermy: (I use clearblue OPK w/ smiley)

I charted BBTs for almost 5 cycles which clearly indicates that I ovulate every cycle and have LP of at least 12 days. Now on doctor's and DH's request I have stopped charting.

Good luck to you all!! :thumbup:


----------



## MommySierra

*Hey Ladies, 
I am CD3 and in major CRAMPS...glad we have a place to come to...Hopefully this month is our month  and  and tons of  for our girls in the running waiting for their *


----------



## U_Complete_M3

hopin2bmommy said:


> U_Complete_M3 said:
> 
> 
> .I am on CD2 and I am in soo much pain...these cramps are killing me... They are HORRIBLE...I just want to cry...I hope everyone else is doing better...
> 
> Do you get cramps every cycle...you were cramping in 2ww too, right? I hope you feel better soon. Take advil if that helps you.Click to expand...

Some cycles i cramp and some i dont but nothing ever this bad...the pain isnt as bad anymore but earlier i was in tears it was so bad ...I usually take motrin my OH is on his way home with some...


----------



## U_Complete_M3

I decided I'm not going to temp this cycle I think everyone is right as far as the added stress....uugghh im just ready to see if clomid will make me ovulate again because i know some ladies ovulate sometimes and then dont....if I do i will be testing around my birthday..Wouldnt that be AWSOME


----------



## hopin2bmommy

U_Complete_M3 said:


> hopin2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U_Complete_M3 said:
> 
> 
> .I am on CD2 and I am in soo much pain...these cramps are killing me... They are HORRIBLE...I just want to cry...I hope everyone else is doing better...
> 
> Do you get cramps every cycle...you were cramping in 2ww too, right? I hope you feel better soon. Take advil if that helps you.Click to expand...
> 
> Some cycles i cramp and some i dont but nothing ever this bad...the pain isnt as bad anymore but earlier i was in tears it was so bad ...I usually take motrin my OH is on his way home with some...Click to expand...

Luckily I rarely get bad cramps, if I do they go away in 15-20 mins with 2 advil liquigels. Take rest and feel better :hugs:

Are you aware of Motrin recall? 

https://www.motrin.com/page.jhtml?i...ontent=Infant's Recall&utm_term=motrin recall


----------



## hopin2bmommy

U_Complete_M3 said:


> I decided I'm not going to temp this cycle I think everyone is right as far as the added stress....uugghh im just ready to see if clomid will make me ovulate again because i know some ladies ovulate sometimes and then dont....if I do i will be testing around my birthday..Wouldnt that be AWSOME

BFP as birthday gift to yourself...certainly awesome! :happydance: I'll pray for this to happen!! :thumbup:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

MommySierra said:


> *Hey Ladies,
> I am CD3 and in major CRAMPS...glad we have a place to come to...Hopefully this month is our month  and  and tons of  for our girls in the running waiting for their *

I feel really sorry for girls who get cramps during AF...my younger sister always had painful periods so I do understand :nope: I get headache (most probably hormone related migraine) around this time. Drink warm green tea if you like it...take care, you'll feel better very soon :hugs:


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi girls,

How are you all doing? I am finally out for this month. After being cruel and keeping me guessing for an extra 48 hours, :witch: turned up. I know I shouldn't have got my hopes up when I had my BFN on Sunday but it's so hard not to isn't it especially when I am usually so regular with my cycle. I have decided to spend the rest of the day comfort eating before spending the next 2 weeks eating well, getting plenty of exercise and trying to lose a few pounds before ovulation day so I will get my July baby along with the rest of you girls. This WILL BE our month. 
:dust:


----------



## Fairynuff

I have also decided that if I don't succeed this month, I am definitely going to take a break for a few months. I don't want to spend the Christmas holidays obsessing over ovulation and possible pregnancy signs as there is always loads to do and it's not fair on my little ones. The rest might also do us some good :flower:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry Fairynuff- I know what your saying about Christmas, hopefully we'll all be pregnant by then so no worries!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Fairynuff said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How are you all doing? I am finally out for this month. After being cruel and keeping me guessing for an extra 48 hours, :witch: turned up. I know I shouldn't have got my hopes up when I had my BFN on Sunday but it's so hard not to isn't it especially when I am usually so regular with my cycle. I have decided to spend the rest of the day comfort eating before spending the next 2 weeks eating well, getting plenty of exercise and trying to lose a few pounds before ovulation day so I will get my July baby along with the rest of you girls. This WILL BE our month.
> :dust:

I know how you must be feeling, we don't get our hopes up, this is an involuntary action :wacko: just happens. Good luck for new cycle :thumbup:

and isn't it crazy that only time of month I feel relaxed is 4 days of AF...After initial mourning I feel very relieved around that time as I do not have to worry about ovulation/planning BDing/2WW...well, irony of my life :shrug:


----------



## Fairynuff

I know exactly what you mean hopin2bmommy. As sad and as disappointed as I am today, I also feel like a lot of tension has drained out of me now. I'm not analysing every ache, pain or twinge or rushing to the loo every 5 minutes to see if AF has arrived or to pee on a stick. I feel very calm now although saying that I have already worked out my due date if I was to conceive this cycle and baby's gender according to the chinese calendar. I truly am a hopeless case :dohh: :haha: The support of you girls really helps throughout all this. Thankyou


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I already worked out my potential due dates for this cycle too, but I haven't done the Chinese gender calendar this month- I'll have to do that! I'm on cd6 today, this is the most boring time of TTC, at least it isn't as nerve wracking as the tww!!!


----------



## MommySierra

*Hey Ladies,
Sorry for the girls that are joining us but in a way we can keep each other motivated during this SO SO SO boring time of the month...CD4 for me, still having heavy flow and cramps (two days of this already ).

I also looked up my possible due date if I get pg this month (July 11th) I went from having a Gemini baby (like me ) to a Cancer baby (like my ex  he was a pain my butt)...I got a little excited last month and did a babiesrus registry , I guess I have to go back and update the date...My family thinks when I do all this I am jinxing my self but I see it as welcoming my little one 

So when are we starting to OV test?? I have a 30 day cycle so I think since last month I ovd at CD18, I am going to start testing around CD14 (Friday 10/15), anyone in with me??

Have a great day ladies, I will check up on everyone later *


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

MommaSierra, I already did a OPK- I know its only cd6 for me, but I got a bunch of ic's so I can test way too much! But of course negative, I usually don't O until cd 18 or so, so I'm way ahead of myself. Hope everyone else is finding something to keep them distracted from waiting to O!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

MommySierra...if you ovulate around CD18 then I may be able to catch up with you in 2WW because I ovulate around CD11/12...AF should visit either tomorrow or day after and I am already hating the ugly witch :grr:


----------



## MommySierra

*Morning Ladies ,
I am getting excited just about 8 more days to test for OV (I am not counting Friday the 15th the day I test ) and the  seems to be slowly but surely leaving...She really kicked my butt this month, but I am hoping that's because she knows she might not be coming back for 9 months  Wishful thinking ladies ...I think we might all be testing around the same time , we have hopin2b and ttcnumbertwo so far, anyone else testing for ov around 10/15 - 10/20??

Have a great morning and day *


----------



## Fairynuff

Hey girls,

How are you all doing? I'm back! I had to take some time out after :witch: showed up on Tuesday to pull myself together. Feeling much better now and in a positive frame of mind. I have spent the morning overhauling my fridge and it's now packed with fruit, yoghurts and other such healthy goodness in the hope it will give my body a bit of a kick. I have no idea if it will make any difference but I have decided to cut out bread this month. I am addicted to it and could eat it all day given the chance but my sister in law has recently given it up, has lost a lot of weight and feels a million times better for it so you never know. At this point in time I will give anything a shot :thumbup: 

Anyway, I should be due to ovulate around the 18th so will probably start testing around the 14th just in case anything happens earlier. I have just realised that I will be on holiday on the second week of the 2WW so at least that will take my mind off things and stop me testing every 5 minutes. :rofl:


----------



## MommySierra

*Morning Ladies ,
CD6 for me, she is almost gone and I am getting excited to start ov testing in just 7 more days...I also have tried to eat healthier, I baked my chicken legs last night instead of frying them for dinner  to my surprise my hubby loved them...I guess its all a mind change and since we all have the same end goal, there is even more of a reason to watch what we eat .

This is the boring part of the cycle so nothing to report on my end...How is everyone else doing?? Where is everyone .*


----------



## MommySierra

Fairynuff said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> How are you all doing? I'm back! I had to take some time out after :witch: showed up on Tuesday to pull myself together. Feeling much better now and in a positive frame of mind. I have spent the morning overhauling my fridge and it's now packed with fruit, yoghurts and other such healthy goodness in the hope it will give my body a bit of a kick. I have no idea if it will make any difference but I have decided to cut out bread this month. I am addicted to it and could eat it all day given the chance but my sister in law has recently given it up, has lost a lot of weight and feels a million times better for it so you never know. At this point in time I will give anything a shot :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I should be due to ovulate around the 18th so will probably start testing around the 14th just in case anything happens earlier. I have just realised that I will be on holiday on the second week of the 2WW so at least that will take my mind off things and stop me testing every 5 minutes. :rofl:

*Welcome back, hopefully the  didn't kick your butt to much this month...Good going with cutting out bread, and I give you extra kudos for doing so, bread and cheese are my weakness aka lifeline ...I think we will be ov testing around the same time , and good for you not being home for your 2ww, I think this month I will be a bit wackier than last month ...I hope you can still log on and keep us posted with symptoms *


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi MommySierra

Glad that things are going ok with you. I'm still waiting for :witch: to pack her stuff and move on. To be fair she has been quite kind to me this month but I think she owed me after making me wait an extra 2 days and getting all my hopes up. :growlmad: 

You're right, this really is the most dull part of the whole cycle. If you could pee on a stick to test for boredom then mine would definitely be a positive right now :rofl: 

I am so with you on the bread and cheese. I am drooling just thinking about it. So far I have only been without bread for all of 7 hours and I am missing it already. :blush: It's going to be a long month I can tell.

I will definitely be able to keep you updated during the TWW, wouldn't be able to stay sane without you ladies. We aren't going far, just heading off to Yarmouth for the October half term. Going to have to make sure I pack plenty of woolly jumpers for us all. :cold:


----------



## U_Complete_M3

Goodmorning Ladies...I havent been on the past few days AF also kicked my a$$... She is finally lightening up now i think ..I am on CD 5 and today is my 1st pill of 50mg of clomid last cycles my side effects werent too bad so I pray for the same this cycle..I am going to start testing on cd12 which is 10/14 last cycle i got my positive on cd 15 so hopefully its still around the same time and i dont have to wait longer but as long as I ovulate I'll be happy :) ... I'm glad to see everyone is doing well ...I am really going to try to relax during this months tww ..I drove myself crazy paying attention to every little thing and i think it stressed my body a little too much so this month I am really going to TRY to jus distract myself with as much as possible and not test until after AF is due


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, just made an appointment with FS to deal with my short LP! I hate that they can't get me in until the 27th, that seems like a million years from now, I guess just one more thing to make time move slowly!!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, just made an appointment with FS to deal with my short LP! I hate that they can't get me in until the 27th, that seems like a million years from now, I guess just one more thing to make time move slowly!!

Uh-oh I know the feeling...I feel guilty of writing 'time will fly away' :^o but we are there for each other :hugs:

I am also waiting on my Pap smear results, it should have come yesterday but no news yet (been a week), should I be concerned? I may call the hospital tomorrow if I don't hear back by lunch time :sad1:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hopin2bmommy- I wouldn't worry about pap results, I think they take awhile because they have to be sent away to be checked.


----------



## U_Complete_M3

Hopin2bmommy- I think ur fine.usually when somethings wrong that's when they rush to call you.


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Yeah I guess everything is fine...thanks ladies :flower:

How are you all doing? Just wondering, why is bread bad? If we eat whole grains, they are always good, right? Anyways, good luck with your plans, I think this month is going to be awesome with lots of BFPs :happydance:


----------



## U_Complete_M3

Goodmorning Ladies...today is cd 6 for me and no sign of AF anymore ...she if finally gone :) ... you know what I realized I did have side effects last time from clomid before..it makes me very moody...Last night I was just getting sooo angry for no reason and I remember it happen last time but I just thought it was me being crazy...I cant wait until I don't have to take these anymore..I feel so bad for OH I was so angry with him the whole night ....Well i hope everyone else is doing good and I pray we all ovulate around the same time again


----------



## hopin2bmommy

My Pap is negative :happydance:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Yay Hopin, I knew you would be fine!!! UCompleteMe, I've been pretty horrible because of the Clomid too! I came downstairs from putting DS to bed the other night and lost it because my DH didn't run to the store to get ice cream while I was up there! I was crazy, he didn't even know we were out, but I was soooo pissed that he didn't read my mind. I can't wait to be off this drug!!!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

How are you ladies doing, hope you are feeling better than me :haha: I am plain exhausted from last night's sleep with series of awkward dreams :nope: AF showed up last night around 9:30 pm so I am confused whether to call yesterday as CD-1 or today :confused: I feel as if I am hungover, need a goooood shower :shower: to get back on track...TTYL and hey thanks for all your support :hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hopin, I responded to you in the other thread- sorry AF got you!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hopin, I responded to you in the other thread- sorry AF got you!

Got your message :thumbup: thanks! 

I just feel drained of energy on CD2...was looking at calender for this month, guess I'll be OPK testing starting from Oct 16 which will be CD8 for me...how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi all!! Cycle day 11 for me, got a high on my monitor, but still have negative OPK's, I usually don't ovulate until cd 18 or so, so I'm being patient. I would love to ovulate early this month!


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies ,
CD9 for me, dropping by to check up on everyone , when are going to start ov ing? *


----------



## MommySierra

*Where is everyone? *


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi MommaSierra, I'm here, but I don't have a whole lot to say as I'm just patiently awaiting ovulation!!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Same here for me...just dealing with hormone related headache and making mental notes of all those 2WW symptoms that did not lead to a BFP...Please God let this be our month [-o&lt;


----------



## MommySierra

*Morning Ladies, 
CD11 for me, and I am also awaiting ovulation, suck for this short boring time in between but in just a few days we will be testing for OV and getting our  going 

Have a wonderful day ladies ...If anyone wants my AIM or FB info please send me a message so we can keep more in touch *


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Where are you *U_Complete_M3*?? We are missing you here...hope everything is well :flower:

I am on CD4...feeling much better today and as mentioned earlier, I'll start OPK testing from CD8 i.e. October 16th :thumbup: What is your plan ladies?


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies ,
Where is U_Complete_Me?? We need ya here 

I am CD 12, started this temping thing, which of course I have no clue about  and did a OPK yesterday, I got a slight line but nothing dark at all, I think I will be oving late this month again like last month around CD18.

How is everyone doing today??*


----------



## hopin2bmommy

MommySierra said:


> *Hi Ladies ,
> Where is U_Complete_Me?? We need ya here
> 
> I am CD 12, started this temping thing, which of course I have no clue about  and did a OPK yesterday, I got a slight line but nothing dark at all, I think I will be oving late this month again like last month around CD18.
> 
> How is everyone doing today??*

If you have any Qs about temping, ask me, I did temp for like 5 months. It is freaking quite here this month which is good in a way as it goes to show that ladies are occupied with things other than TTC 

CD5 for me, so happy to be not bloated :happydance: Also, went for a long walk yesterday, it's been a month that I stopped exercising and feel guilty now. Have been eating a lot too lately :icecream:


----------



## MommySierra

hopin2bmommy said:


> MommySierra said:
> 
> 
> *Hi Ladies ,
> Where is U_Complete_Me?? We need ya here
> 
> I am CD 12, started this temping thing, which of course I have no clue about  and did a OPK yesterday, I got a slight line but nothing dark at all, I think I will be oving late this month again like last month around CD18.
> 
> How is everyone doing today??*
> 
> If you have any Qs about temping, ask me, I did temp for like 5 months. It is freaking quite here this month which is good in a way as it goes to show that ladies are occupied with things other than TTC
> 
> CD5 for me, so happy to be not bloated :happydance: Also, went for a long walk yesterday, it's been a month that I stopped exercising and feel guilty now. Have been eating a lot too lately :icecream:Click to expand...

*Thanks girl, 
I took my temp for the past three days (same time in the morning before I even get up from the bed) and just was wondering what I am looking for...Am I looking for a temp rise or drop when I ov? so far the past three days has been 96.57, 96.47, and today 96.46...I am CD12 and I usually ov around CD18, I think we may be oving around the same time next week.

Good for your walk , anything that moves you around a good thing, I just started taking walks during my lunch break, I need to try to loose some weight, I have been TTC eating when ever I get my BFN and the pounds are packing 

Hope all is well, have a good night*


----------



## Fairynuff

Hey girls,

How are you all? Sorry I have been quiet this past week. I have been trying to have a break from all things baby related in order to prepare myself for the oncoming ovulation, tww madness that is just around the corner. I have started on the OPKs but only getting faints at the moment which isn't really surprising seeing as I probably won't ovulate until Tuesday anyway :dohh: How are you all feeling about this cycle? On the whole I think I am in a better frame of mind this month as last month was a bit stressful with lots going on and I feel in better shape generally. Lets hope this is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

MommySierra said:


> *Thanks girl,
> I took my temp for the past three days (same time in the morning before I even get up from the bed) and just was wondering what I am looking for...Am I looking for a temp rise or drop when I ov? so far the past three days has been 96.57, 96.47, and today 96.46...I am CD12 and I usually ov around CD18, I think we may be oving around the same time next week.
> 
> Good for your walk , anything that moves you around a good thing, I just started taking walks during my lunch break, I need to try to loose some weight, I have been TTC eating when ever I get my BFN and the pounds are packing
> 
> Hope all is well, have a good night*

In my experience, temperature doesn't always drop on ovulation day, it did in 2 out of 5 cycles for me but it definitely rises by at least .4 points the day after ovulation e.g. in your case it may go to 96.79 or above. But these things vary from person to person so good luck with BBT charting. Are you using fertilityfriend.com or myfertilitychart.com to feed your data?

I weigh around 115-120 pounds (5.5'' tall) so I am good that way but exercising is more about feeling fit inside. When I first met my gynec to talk about TTC, I weighed 115 and she asked me to gain weight, this time I weighed 119 and she said nothing. But I read somewhere that fat helps in conceiving so eat those fatty dairy foods :icecream:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Fairynuff: :hi: good to have you back :happydance: Are those your kids in the pictures? They are so cute :)
I was more positive about this cycle a few days back now I just can't stop thinking about things...I am starting to worry again and I don't really know how to get rid of these ever-existing baby thoughts...I wish there was an easier way to relax :brat:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi all, I'm thinking I'm going to be ovulating in the next few days- my opk's are getting pretty dark, not positive yet, but dark! This is the most stressful time for me- I get so nervous that we're not bd'ing enough. I can't wait to see my temps rise so I know I've ovulated and I can just relax and wait! Sounds like you guys are mostly o'ing next week- good luck everyone!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, My temps are up so I think I O'd yesterday.... Back in the dreaded TWW!!! Hurry up and O so I don't have to wait alone! Ha ha!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Great news *TTCNumbertwo* and I can very well relate with you on the feeling of not BDing enough...in fact BD for TTC is not fun at all, it's stressful and that stress is known to reduce fertility :cry:

I am gonna start OPK testing from tomorrow...we have decided to go against our gynec's advise :dohh: (she asked us to BD only on the 2 most fertile days -1 and O day), but we are gonna BD tonight (15th) and then again on 17th and then 19th and 20th (predicted O day)...also, starting green tea 2 times a day until O day...Good luck everyone :thumbup:


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies, 
Everything crossed for us this month ...My ov test arent getting darker just yet, I think I will be oving around CD18 like last month, I am CD15 today, last month the test just started to get darker around CD15, so lets see what today brings.
Welcome back Fairynuff  I think you will be joining hopin and me with our ov and 2ww 
hopin2bmommy, looks like we might be sharing our 2ww together...I think I will follow your plan of course...I think part of the ttc is timing and I think I have just been calculating wrong
TTCNumbertwo, lots of  and , try to get a couple more just for good measure  good luck for your 2ww, I cant wait to hear good news from our little group
Where is U_Complete_Me, I tried instant messaging her but nothing , I hope shes ok

**UPDATE**
Took an OPK and the line is getting darker, not as dark as the control line but that means ov is coming , I think mine will be for CD18
if this the case, then I would have ovulated 2 months on a row on my own, that is the first time EVER since TTCing  *


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi everyone :hi:

How are you all today? Is there anything more frustrating than a nearly positive OPK? I just want to hurry up and ovulate already, I hate all this hanging around :brat: Looks like tomorrow will be O day for me. How about you girls? I hope we will all be joining TTCNumbertwo in the dreaded 2WW soon. 

hopin2bmommy - thankyou. The children in the pics are indeed my not so little anymore ones. :laugh2: If I am ever lucky enough to have another, the poor little mite will have to put up with a brother who will be trying to get it to play with his train set the minute it's born and a sister trying to dress it up as a princess - not such a good look if it's a boy. :dohh:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

My test line is getting darker too, should ovulate either tomorrow or day after :happydance:



MommySierra said:


> *
> Where is U_Complete_Me, I tried instant messaging her but nothing , I hope shes ok
> 
> **UPDATE**
> Took an OPK and the line is getting darker, not as dark as the control line but that means ov is coming , I think mine will be for CD18
> if this the case, then I would have ovulated 2 months on a row on my own, that is the first time EVER since TTCing  *

Yes, where is *U_Complete_Me* :cry: We are really missing you so please come back and talk to us :hugs:

Good news about your O'n :thumbup: you might be 1 day ahead of me in 2WW so I am excited for us to be together on this...



Fairynuff said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> How are you all today? Is there anything more frustrating than a nearly positive OPK? I just want to hurry up and ovulate already, I hate all this hanging around :brat: Looks like tomorrow will be O day for me. How about you girls? I hope we will all be joining TTCNumbertwo in the dreaded 2WW soon.
> 
> hopin2bmommy - thankyou. The children in the pics are indeed my not so little anymore ones. :laugh2: If I am ever lucky enough to have another, the poor little mite will have to put up with a brother who will be trying to get it to play with his train set the minute it's born and a sister trying to dress it up as a princess - not such a good look if it's a boy. :dohh:

I am nearly positive too on OPK so guessing I will ovulate either tomorrow or day after...Are your kids excited about having a new baby in the family? I would love to have a family like you with one boy and one girl :dance: 



TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, My temps are up so I think I O'd yesterday.... Back in the dreaded TWW!!! Hurry up and O so I don't have to wait alone! Ha ha!

We are fast approaching the 2WW :plane: :haha:


----------



## MommySierra

*Good Morning Ladies ,
My opk test line got lighter, I do not know if I missed it or maybe I just didnt ov this month...I didn't  last night (to cover my bases), I was to upset over the lighter line (I should of tried anyway)...I will re-test tonight and have everything crossed for a pos ov test, although I highly doubt it...I guess last month was a fluke with ovulating on my own...TTCing is so frustrating and heartbreaking 

Everything crossed for everyone who is currently waiting, currently ovulating, or starting their 2ww  & *


----------



## hopin2bmommy

MommySierra said:


> *Good Morning Ladies ,
> My opk test line got lighter, I do not know if I missed it or maybe I just didnt ov this month...I didn't  last night (to cover my bases), I was to upset over the lighter line (I should of tried anyway)...I will re-test tonight and have everything crossed for a pos ov test, although I highly doubt it...I guess last month was a fluke with ovulating on my own...TTCing is so frustrating and heartbreaking
> 
> Everything crossed for everyone who is currently waiting, currently ovulating, or starting their 2ww  & *

Could it be that you already ovulated on say CD17? Also, may be your p was not concentrated enough for OPK test in the night. I usually do OPK test with my 2nd 2-3 hour concentrated p around 11:00 am. I think I should be ovulating today, had the first smiley face on CB digital yesterday. Hoping the best for you :hugs:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

How are you ladies? Since I am not temping this month, I am unable to pinpoint my O'n day, it could have been yesterday or it may be today...once I saw smiley face (considered as LH surge) on ClearBlue digital I stopped OPK testing...when smiley face appeared, test line was as wide but slightly less dark than control line (thought might be useful info for those who use sticks)


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Hello :telephone: Where is everybody? :-k

I am calling today as my 1DPO...had so much hopes from this cycle before it started but now for no reason I am feeling it might be another bummer :cry:

Please :friends: come on the forum if not for symptom spotting then just to talk about things in general...like I watched 'Secretariat' movie and it's really nice...I LOVE horses :happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

so i finally found the new thread:dohh: to catch up I never got a BFP or AF so i continued TTC..so symptoms today are cramps, really moody, weird stomach thing..and craving sweets....I hope we get our bfps soon!! :dust:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi all!!! I'm 7dpo, so I already am down to a 1WW. My boobs feel pretty sensitive, but that's about the only symptom I have (btw I get it every month). Where are you all at in your cycles?


----------



## Vrainoire

i'm technically cd 49 of my last cycle sense AF never showed..but as one of my tickers says i'm 2dpo..i'm all over.. lol


----------



## want2bamum86

hi there ttc for 5 yrs hope for bfp 31/10/10 what does cd with the numbers mean?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Welcome Want2bamom, cd just means cycle day.


----------



## Vrainoire

it means Cycle day...i usually have 30/31 day cycles..so i'm a little late to say the least..lol


----------



## want2bamum86

thanks hope every1 gets bfp soon xxxx


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi girls,

How are you all today? :hi: I am checking in with you all from my sickbed.:sick: I have been laid low with a stinking cold since Tuesday which is unfortunate as that was ovulation day. Needless to say that feeling so crappy has ruled out any baby making then or since which leaves my chances of getting a bfp this month pretty non existant. I am feeling ok about it though as at the moment I just want to get better. Hope you are all having better luck. Anyone got any symptoms yet?

Vrainoire - Nice to have you back. :flower: Sorry that you still haven't got any answers yet though. It must be so frustrating for you. I would be pulling my hair out. Are you still testing or are you just waiting it out to see what this month brings? 

want2bamum86 - Welcome to the boards, nice to have you here. :hi:

hopin2bmommy - Hope you're feeling more positive today, still really early days yet so don't get too down :hugs:

MommySierra - How are you? Hope you're ok. Have you carried on testing with the OPKs? I read somewhere that you can have a LH surge but then for whatever reason ovulation gets delayed and then you will get another surge followed by ovulation a few days later. :hugs:

TTCNumbertwo - When will you be testing? Will be keeping everything crossed for you. Hope this is your month :happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

i'm just waiting it out..hopefully I get good news


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies ,
I tested until CD20 and didnt get anything, I did not ov this month, I am back to where I was...I have been laying low and not really posting...I am here, just reading and catching up on everyone... to all that are on their 2ww and 1ww and  to those that are still waiting to ov... to all that missed this month or are waiting for af to arrive 

Have a good day girls *


----------



## Vrainoire

mommysierra-Cheer up:hugs:..I dont think i ovulated in Sept..which is why i'm still waiting on AF..i believe our time is near we just have to keep our heads up about it...:dust:


----------



## want2bamum86

i know u have to wait till u come on before u test but i dnt understand is there only a certain time in ov u can get preg?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I just have to unload.... This morning (9dpo) my temp took a huge dive and I think that means I'm out again this month. My temps starting dropping at 9dpo on my last 3 charts and I also started spotting leading up to AF. My temps never took such a drastic drop though, I'm just soooo frustrated! At least I have an appointment with a FS next week, hopefully they can sort out my short LP! HOpe everyone else is having good signs!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls does ne1 else have ne sympoms and if so how many dpo are u all cheers xxxx


----------



## Vrainoire

cd 53 or 6 dpo i've been seeing lots of ewcm for the past 3 days...and lots of gas so maybe i'm ovulating :shrug:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi ladies, I just have to unload.... This morning (9dpo) my temp took a huge dive and I think that means I'm out again this month. My temps starting dropping at 9dpo on my last 3 charts and I also started spotting leading up to AF. My temps never took such a drastic drop though, I'm just soooo frustrated! At least I have an appointment with a FS next week, hopefully they can sort out my short LP! HOpe everyone else is having good signs!

OMG! looks like you got your BFP!!!:happydance: Congrats and hugsss :hugs:! Hope it sticks!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Sorry Hopin2bMommy, looks like a chemical. I got my bfp yesterday morning then started my period that same day. I had a beta done yesterday and I have to get another one tomorrow, but I'm pretty certain its a chemical because I had a bfn this morning... On to next cycle!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Sorry Hopin2bMommy, looks like a chemical. I got my bfp yesterday morning then started my period that same day. I had a beta done yesterday and I have to get another one tomorrow, but I'm pretty certain its a chemical because I had a bfn this morning... On to next cycle!

Oh no! I was so excited for you...am so sorry...take care.


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies ,
Sorry I have been MIA for a while, my PMA was in the crapper, but now I feel better...I did not ov this month, and I probably will need the IUI after all, but I set up an appointment with my FS for 11/12...Lets see

How is everyone doing ?? Sorry to hear about the BFNs for the month , I still have hope for us that it will happen soon *


----------



## want2bamum86

how many BFP have we got tis mth so far and sorry to the girls who got BFN


----------



## hopin2bmommy

MommySierra said:


> *Hi Ladies ,
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while, my PMA was in the crapper, but now I feel better...I did not ov this month, and I probably will need the IUI after all, but I set up an appointment with my FS for 11/12...Lets see
> 
> How is everyone doing ?? Sorry to hear about the BFNs for the month , I still have hope for us that it will happen soon *

I am glad you are back :hugs: Good luck with your doctor's appointment...hopefully something positive will come out of it. 

Yeah I feel sorry for TTCNumbertwo :nope: chemical pregnancies are such heart-breakers :sad1:

Since I am not temping this cycle and also because I have been so occupied with work and stuff lately, I do not even remember what dpo I am on, also I don't feel any of those early symptoms I felt in previous cycles. I like it this way but afraid that soon AF will show up and make us both very sad :nope:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies!! Fingers Crossed for anyone testing soon


----------



## want2bamum86

testing sunday arghhhh really craving hamburgers but i did when i was 3 weeks preg with josh coz i lack iron lol just hope my body aint playing tricks

gl girls xxxx sorry to thoes who didnt this mth gl next mth xxx


----------



## Vrainoire

i'm super excited about this cycle..


----------



## Vrainoire

I noticed some very light pink spotting today..i hope it was IB but it was most likely a result of :sex: last night..but other than that I feel just like i did this month as far as AF..i really don't believe i'll see the witch..


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Vrainoire said:


> I noticed some very light pink spotting today..i hope it was IB but it was most likely a result of :sex: last night..but other than that I feel just like i did this month as far as AF..i really don't believe i'll see the witch..

Good luck :thumbup:!!


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks


----------



## Vrainoire

where are all of my cycle buddies hiding out at???!!


----------



## want2bamum86

af due 2moz but no sign of her hehe gl girls


----------



## hopin2bmommy

TMI: Pink Creamy CM this morning on TP...I am CD22, cycles are usually CD24-27 long, expecting AF around 3rd Nov :nope:. I shed a few tears :cry: this morning thinking I am out already but DH seems hopeful, he is an optimist and I just know my body better than him. I have had no other symptoms this cycle or I was too busy to observe any.

Good luck to all who are waiting on a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Vrainoire

could it be IB? or do u usually spot before AF?


----------



## Fairynuff

:hi: Hi Girls, how are you all?

Sorry I haven't been around this week. I went away for a few days and couldn't get any broadband reception where we were :dohh: 

TTCNumbertwo - so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: I hope that you are feeling better now and are taking things easy. :flower:

I don't know what to think at the moment. I pretty much ruled myself out of this cycle because of my illness around ovulation and I have had no symptoms whatsoever. Anyway, out of habit I tested on Friday at 10dpo and "think" I may have seen the faintest of faint lines. I am determined not to get my hopes up as it was probably just wishful thinking on my part but it's the first time since I was pregnant with my daughter nearly 4 years ago that anything has appeared in that big old blank empty space. I am going to test again in the morning although part of me really doesn't want to as I just can't face seeing another BFN. Part of me would rather live in hope not knowing :blush:

Anyway, good luck to the rest of you girls. Lots of :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies, 
I am checking up on everyone...CD29 and af is due tomorrow...If I do get a period that means that I did OV and missed it ...In a way I just want to get the  already so I can try again next month.

Nothing out of the norm...getting ready to hand out candy to the rugrats around here 

How is everyone else??*


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Fairynuff said:


> :hi: Hi Girls, how are you all?
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around this week. I went away for a few days and couldn't get any broadband reception where we were :dohh:
> 
> TTCNumbertwo - so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: I hope that you are feeling better now and are taking things easy. :flower:
> 
> I don't know what to think at the moment. I pretty much ruled myself out of this cycle because of my illness around ovulation and I have had no symptoms whatsoever. Anyway, out of habit I tested on Friday at 10dpo and "think" I may have seen the faintest of faint lines. I am determined not to get my hopes up as it was probably just wishful thinking on my part but it's the first time since I was pregnant with my daughter nearly 4 years ago that anything has appeared in that big old blank empty space. I am going to test again in the morning although part of me really doesn't want to as I just can't face seeing another BFN. Part of me would rather live in hope not knowing :blush:
> 
> Anyway, good luck to the rest of you girls. Lots of :dust: to you all xxx


Thinking of you and wishing for best...hope your BFP stays...good luck!!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Happy Halloween you all!!! ----Boo!!! :devil:


----------



## Fairynuff

Happy Halloween to you too hopin2bmommy and to all of you lovely ladies. I hope you have all had a fun day :kiss:

How is everyone getting on?

Well, I was very brave this morning and took a test. I saw two lines!!! The important one is still quite faint but definitely there, I don't have to squint or hold it up to the light. I am not due AF until Tuesday so until then I am not going to say that this is definitely it, I am to scared too in case I jinx it but I am hopeful that finally this may be it. It is ridiculous but I am to scared to move or do anything in case anything happens. I am determined not to test again until Tuesday so until then I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed. I haven't even told hubby yet, I am saving it until tomorrow as it is his birthday so the only people who know are me and you girls. 

:dust: to all of us xxx


----------



## Vrainoire

Fairynuff said:


> Happy Halloween to you too hopin2bmommy and to all of you lovely ladies. I hope you have all had a fun day :kiss:
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Well, I was very brave this morning and took a test. I saw two lines!!! The important one is still quite faint but definitely there, I don't have to squint or hold it up to the light. I am not due AF until Tuesday so until then I am not going to say that this is definitely it, I am to scared too in case I jinx it but I am hopeful that finally this may be it. It is ridiculous but I am to scared to move or do anything in case anything happens. I am determined not to test again until Tuesday so until then I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed. I haven't even told hubby yet, I am saving it until tomorrow as it is his birthday so the only people who know are me and you girls.
> 
> :dust: to all of us xxx

:happydance::yipee::dance: thats wonderful!!Fingers X'd for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Fairynuff

Thankyou Vrainoire. :flower:

Well because I have no willpower I caved in and tested again this morning with a proper test. Guess what??!!!!! :bfp: I am so elated I can't explain it :cloud9: I really haven't got the words right now. :wohoo: Now I just have a very long wait until hubby gets home from work before I can tell him.

Thankyou ladies for all your support. Will be keeping my fingers crossed we will all be getting good news over the next couple of weeks :dust:


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Fairynuff said:


> Thankyou Vrainoire. :flower:
> 
> Well because I have no willpower I caved in and tested again this morning with a proper test. Guess what??!!!!! :bfp: I am so elated I can't explain it :cloud9: I really haven't got the words right now. :wohoo: Now I just have a very long wait until hubby gets home from work before I can tell him.
> 
> Thankyou ladies for all your support. Will be keeping my fingers crossed we will all be getting good news over the next couple of weeks :dust:

So so so happy for you :hugs: and such beautiful birthday gift to hubby :thumbup: Hope your family has a wonderful day today!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats!! Is this our first BFP of the thread?


----------



## U_Complete_M3

Hey Ladies!!!!!... I missed you guys soo much....Fairynuff CONGRATS...I am soooo Happy for you ..... I started spotting today and AF is due today so I guess its on to a new cycle.... I;m sorry i have been gone this whole cycle...but I had to focus all y time to my sister..I just found out she's addicted to precripton meds but she doesnt think she is...so i have been focusing all my energy to her..but i had to come home bc thee is only so much work i can miss... I read all the other pages to catch up and thank you guys for wondering where I was it just mad my day even brought tears to my eyes it feels good to be missed and not forgotten...We got one BFP hopefully plenty more this new cycle ...Please ladies dont give up hope....


----------



## MommySierra

Fairynuff said:


> Thankyou Vrainoire. :flower:
> 
> Well because I have no willpower I caved in and tested again this morning with a proper test. Guess what??!!!!! :bfp: I am so elated I can't explain it :cloud9: I really haven't got the words right now. :wohoo: Now I just have a very long wait until hubby gets home from work before I can tell him.
> 
> Thankyou ladies for all your support. Will be keeping my fingers crossed we will all be getting good news over the next couple of weeks :dust:

* CONGRATULATIONS!!!! thats awesome  I am glad to see our ladies getting their BFPs *


----------



## Vrainoire

U_Complete_M3 said:


> Hey Ladies!!!!!... I missed you guys soo much....Fairynuff CONGRATS...I am soooo Happy for you ..... I started spotting today and AF is due today so I guess its on to a new cycle.... I;m sorry i have been gone this whole cycle...but I had to focus all y time to my sister..I just found out she's addicted to precripton meds but she doesnt think she is...so i have been focusing all my energy to her..but i had to come home bc thee is only so much work i can miss... I read all the other pages to catch up and thank you guys for wondering where I was it just mad my day even brought tears to my eyes it feels good to be missed and not forgotten...We got one BFP hopefully plenty more this new cycle ...Please ladies dont give up hope....

Glad to Have you back!!
AFM- I always get cramps before AF is due..and i didn't get them last time and i missed a cycle..now AF is due tomorrow and i have no cramps..so I hope I finally get my bfp since i really dont think AF is gonna show


----------



## MommySierra

U_Complete_M3 said:


> Hey Ladies!!!!!... I missed you guys soo much....Fairynuff CONGRATS...I am soooo Happy for you ..... I started spotting today and AF is due today so I guess its on to a new cycle.... I;m sorry i have been gone this whole cycle...but I had to focus all y time to my sister..I just found out she's addicted to precripton meds but she doesnt think she is...so i have been focusing all my energy to her..but i had to come home bc thee is only so much work i can miss... I read all the other pages to catch up and thank you guys for wondering where I was it just mad my day even brought tears to my eyes it feels good to be missed and not forgotten...We got one BFP hopefully plenty more this new cycle ...Please ladies dont give up hope....

*GIRLLLLL you were missed  glad to see you are back...Sorry the  got ya this month...Sorry about your sister , its hard to TTC when we have so many other stresses in our lives...I do hope she gets better soon...I will pray for her.

Nothing much to report on my end, I am cd31 and it doesn't look as if I am getting my period any time soon since I am pretty sure I did not ovulate last month...I have a specialist appointment set for 11/12 and hopefully my doc will point us in the next direction (I believe it may be IUI).

Glad to see one of our girls got her , it only motivates me to keep pushing forward, I know this will happen for us *


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Ladies, I took a week off because I was so bummed by my Chemical- I just have one more beta to do to make sure the hcg is out of my system. I'm off clomid this month and have an appointment with the FS on wednesday so I'm going to stay positive. I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

U_Complete_M3 said:


> Hey Ladies!!!!!... I missed you guys soo much....Fairynuff CONGRATS...I am soooo Happy for you ..... I started spotting today and AF is due today so I guess its on to a new cycle.... I;m sorry i have been gone this whole cycle...but I had to focus all y time to my sister..I just found out she's addicted to precripton meds but she doesnt think she is...so i have been focusing all my energy to her..but i had to come home bc thee is only so much work i can miss... I read all the other pages to catch up and thank you guys for wondering where I was it just mad my day even brought tears to my eyes it feels good to be missed and not forgotten...We got one BFP hopefully plenty more this new cycle ...Please ladies dont give up hope....

I woke up late today, actually just half hour back and honestly I thought about you this morning and now I can't believe you left a message for us here...so glad to have you back and so sorry to hear about your sister...hope you and your family can help her come out of her addiction very soon...I'll pray for you all :hugs:
Welcome back to the forum, you were missed :)


----------



## hopin2bmommy

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Hi Ladies, I took a week off because I was so bummed by my Chemical- I just have one more beta to do to make sure the hcg is out of my system. I'm off clomid this month and have an appointment with the FS on wednesday so I'm going to stay positive. I hope everyone else is doing well!

I can imagine :nope: it sucks! Good luck with FS appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Vrainoire

so i'm on cd 61 of a 30 day cycles...why can't i just get my bfp already??


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi Ladies,

I just been reading your posts. Thankyou so much for all your lovely words. I am really touched and very emotional reading them :hugs: I so wish I had discovered this forum much sooner than I did. You girls are great.

U_Complete_M3 and TTCNumbertwo, it's lovely to have you both back although I'm sorry that you have both had tough times. Hope November is a better one for you xxxxx

Thankyou again everyone, it is still feeling really strange at the moment and hasn't quite sunk in but I have my first appointment with the doctor next Friday so maybe then it will seem more real!

I am keeping my fingers crossed and rooting for you all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## U_Complete_M3

You ladies are amazing..... thanks for all the love & support...Af still hasnt fully came on yet so now im just playing the waiting game....Jeeze Fairynuff I am just sooo happy for you.... :) :) :) ....

Vrainoire i feel for you....I hope u get your BFP soon

My bday is tomorrow :)... nothing planned just work but I will have you ladies in my thoughts


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks i hope so


----------



## hopin2bmommy

*Happy Birthday U_Complete_M3  Enjoy your cake and have gala time* :fool: :hug:


----------



## Vrainoire

Happy birthday!


----------



## hopin2bmommy

BTW ladies, I got my periods last night after spotting for 3-4 days. Spotting before periods is relatively new to me. I have taken an appointment with my gynec doctor for Dec 3rd to discuss that and also plan on asking her to perform fertility tests on me and DH...it's been a while and we need to know what's going on...:shrug:


----------



## Vrainoire

sorry about the witch....she's still a no show for me


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi girls, how are you all? :wave:

Just checking in with everyone.

Belated birthday wishes to you u_complete_m3. :cake: Hope you had a wonderful day. What did you do?

So sorry to hear that :witch: got you hopin2bmommy, I hope you get some answers at your doctors appointment. How long have you been ttc now? :flower:

Vrainoire - have you tested again recently? That is just so strange.Have you had a blood test done? I have read that there are some pregnancies that just never register on a HPT for some reason. :shrug:


----------



## Vrainoire

Fairy- I 'm going to get my blood work monday so hopefully i'll know for sure by then..i just did a test and it was BFN


----------



## MommySierra

*Hey Ladies ,
Sorry I have been MIA...I had to bookmark the group so I can get back to it...How is everyone doing?? 

Fairy LOVE your ticker 

Ucomplete, Vrainoire & Hopin2b how are you??

I didn't ov last month so I am kind of wacked out with my cycle cd46 .*


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Momma Sierra, I'm having a wacky cycle too- No meds this cycle so I'm not sure if I ovulated or not. I have to call for Provera at the end of the month if AF doesn't show up and I'm on to IUI next month! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Vrainoire

negative bloods and hpt still waiting on AF


----------



## MommySierra

*OMG TTCnumberTwo your pregnant CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Thanks, I'm still very nervous because I had a chemical last month, but I'm past the day AF was due, so I think I crossed that hurdle!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: hi ladies! congrats too ttcnumbertwo

I wish everyone their baby :dust: on your cycle too!


----------



## Vrainoire

:happydance:congrats TTCnumber2!! I'm so excited that one of us is finally preggo!!!:yipee:


----------



## MommySierra

https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc317/MommySierra/1be95a80.gif


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Congratulations TTCNumbertwo :flower: I am so happy for you and wishing all the best for a healthy and happy pregnancy!!

Sorry ladies for not showing up all these days...holiday season kept me busy but I also think that I might be going into depression due to failed TTC attempts...AF showed up yesterday for this cycle...I cried whole day yesterday and woke up crying again this morning...On top of it, my very close friend shared her happy news yesterday that she is pregnant with her second baby (she found out just yesterday morning)...I am so happy for her but at the same time I am so so sad for myself, I just can't stop crying :( We are meeting our gynec this Friday and will request for fertility testing...let's see how it goes...

Will I ever ever ever get my magical moment...feel pregnant and see a glowing 'pregnant' sign on digital monitor???????????? Why is God not helping???????


----------



## Vrainoire

hopin2bemommy- Hold your head up:flower:.we're all here for each other:hugs: my TTC journey doesn't seem to be too successful can't see any progress but depression won't get any of us a BFP..i think God know the perfect time for all of us to get our BFPs so stay hopeful and don't lose faith...:cry:
AFM - i'm kind of praying for AF..to have never missed a cycle before and end up missing too has been crazy if I miss a third cycle and still get a BFN idk what to do..doctor told me she wants to put me on birthcontrol in order to start/regulate my cycle..(even tho i explained we were trying) so if AF doesn't arrive on her own my TTC break will be even longer...


----------



## want2bamum86

im i my 2ww now hehe hope i get a bfp again bt i doubt it lol


----------



## Vrainoire

want2bamum86 said:


> im i my 2ww now hehe hope i get a bfp again bt i doubt it lol

fx'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hun and for u xx


----------



## hopin2bmommy

Thanks Vrainoire for your support. I think I was being selfish considering all of us are sailing in the same boat. I hope you don't miss AF this time and if you do, it better be for good reason and bring a BFP for you. 

Good luck to everybody else. I will let you all know how our meeting with doc goes on Dec 3.


----------



## hopin2bmommy

want2bamum86 said:


> thanx hun and for u xx


Hey just saw your signature and I am so sorry about your losses. What does the doctor say? May be you need progesterone....??? Good luck!! Wishing the best for you!!


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks..even tho i feel that this one will be missed and i'll still get Bfns


----------



## want2bamum86

the docs have said there is no reason i am miscarring


----------



## hopin2bmommy

want2bamum86 said:


> the docs have said there is no reason i am miscarring

OK just keep the positive attitude!!


----------



## want2bamum86

oh i am but its hard to after 4 this yr


----------



## Vrainoire

AF is a no show..smh


----------



## Vrainoire

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls seeing doc thurs to confirm bfp woooohooo roll on 18th august


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats!!! praying for the best!!


----------



## want2bamum86

bfp confirmed xxxx


----------



## Vrainoire

yay!!! are you going to start a journal??


----------



## 35_Smiling

hopin2bmommy said:


> Thanks Vrainoire for your support. I think I was being selfish considering all of us are sailing in the same boat. I hope you don't miss AF this time and if you do, it better be for good reason and bring a BFP for you.
> 
> Good luck to everybody else. I will let you all know how our meeting with doc goes on Dec 3.

hi hopin2bmommy: you don't have to appolize we all feel that way dispit it all. we but the inportant thing is not to stay down too long if you know what I mean. good luck dear and i wish everyone their :bfp: really soon. as for me i have to work very hard...i got the hsg done and found out my left tube is blocked and the right is open nicely. so i have lots of work to do.:blush:


----------



## 35_Smiling

want2bamum86 said:


> bfp confirmed xxxx

 congrats!:happydance: God be with both of you! happy pregnancy and I will keep you an hubby in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Vrainoire said:


> How are you ladies doing??

 doing good. and you? ready for christmas? i hope so because its tomorrow! lol:haha:


----------



## Vrainoire

35_Smiling said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing??
> 
> doing good. and you? ready for christmas? i hope so because its tomorrow! lol:haha:Click to expand...

I'm doing good, and I hope everyone is enjoying their christmas


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls my baby and me r doing really gd oh is excited now we r just waiting to move now but housing assocation wnt move us till im 6 mths arghhhh no happy but never mind how is every1 doing any other bfp yet?


----------



## 35_Smiling

i had a okay christmas....i didn't get anything again from hubbie:growlmad: argg i just don't understand.....


----------



## want2bamum86

i got nuffin off hubby either


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies, i enjoyed my Christmas, being that it actually felt like Christmas this year. OH got me a gift...i told him he didn't have to but he did anyway so i was happy.lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay that was a guilt trick so he got you somthing anyway :haha: i should use that and see what happens ha ha


----------



## MommySierra

*Hey Ladies, 
It took me for ever to find this post again...I have book marked it...I have been in a ttc stand still my last AF was October 2nd so I am officially CD89 , I fired my fertility specialist and I am waiting for January (which is right around the corner) to set up a possible appointment with a new one asap...I am just in a serious baby depression and I really feel like giving up but then I get on here and see our success stories it makes me keep wanting to push forward.

hang in there Vrainiore girl, I totally feel your frustration, I am in the same boat , 2011 will be our year

35_smiling, hope your new year brings your BFP sooner than later 

TTCnumbertwo happy 9 weeks 

I am so happy to see want2b got a BFP, congrats girl  

OMG hopin2b you got your Christmas  YAYYYYY  how exciting 

are are preggy girls going to have a pregnancy journal we can follow??

I will try to get on more now that I book marked the group...Hope everyone has a wonderful new year, we all have A LOT to look forward to *


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thanks mommysiererra! I sure hope so too! I will see my fs on Jan.4 @ 11:45am to find out the next course of action regarding my blocked left tube when he did the hsg. Good luck to you on this cycle too!

Vrainoire so when are you going to :test:???


----------



## Vrainoire

35_Smiling said:


> Thanks mommysiererra! I sure hope so too! I will see my fs on Jan.4 @ 11:45am to find out the next course of action regarding my blocked left tube when he did the hsg. Good luck to you on this cycle too!
> 
> Vrainoire so when are you going to :test:???

I haven't seen AF since September so when I'll test when they start my birth control next week lol


----------



## want2bamum86

mommy how r ya hunni


----------



## 35_Smiling

Vrainoire said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mommysiererra! I sure hope so too! I will see my fs on Jan.4 @ 11:45am to find out the next course of action regarding my blocked left tube when he did the hsg. Good luck to you on this cycle too!
> 
> Vrainoire so when are you going to :test:???
> 
> I haven't seen AF since September so when I'll test when they start my birth control next week lolClick to expand...

since september??? omg your pulling my leg right?


----------



## want2bamum86

com on girls get u bfp so we caan all be bump budies xxxx


----------



## Vrainoire

AF Finally arrived today after taking a break since September!lol


----------



## want2bamum86

ya on af ariving woop woop


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks I never thought i'd be happy to see her..lol


----------



## want2bamum86

i bet hnni


----------



## 35_Smiling

hello ladies well went to the fs yesterday and i am not happy at all. he said he will not unblock my left tube because when i ov the right tube will pick it up it i ov on the left side. he said it makes no sense to unblock it considering i have a right one open..:growlmad: i am pissed but what can i do?? arggg


----------



## Vrainoire

well doesnt he suck!..i wish i knew what to tell you


----------



## 35_Smiling

well i am still checking into a second opinion. the IUI is US$350.00 here but the IVF is done overseas. how much does it cost where you are...Mmm and what state/country are you in too.


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies ,
I am doing ok, CD110, but not giving up yet...I have a NEW fs doctor appointment on 1/27, I decided after a month break to give this baby thing one more try...I just couldn't give up after almost 4 years of trying because one dr. wanted to be a butt with me and say mean things to us...It just motivated me to get another doctor and push forward...hopefully they will give me something to bring that  down 

35_smiling: I am so sorry to hear about your fs appointment, sometimes doctors can be so insensitive to what we are going through...I definitely think you should go for a second opinion.

Vrainoire:  on af finally coming, and on being 2 dpo, everything crossed for you girl, I hope you get your 

want2b: Happy 9 weeks, time is flying so fast for you, I am so happy things are moving along great , I have to keep focused, I really want to join you with a bump

hopin2b: how are you doing mama? hows that bump??*


----------



## want2bamum86

mommy i have my fingers crossed bbe that ur be joining me and us all talking bout cravings and symptoms and getting our big bumps xxxxxx


----------



## Vrainoire

35_Smiling said:


> well i am still checking into a second opinion. the IUI is US$350.00 here but the IVF is done overseas. how much does it cost where you are...Mmm and what state/country are you in too.

im in SC,US..idk know how much the procedure would cost here never looked into it


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi Girls :hi:

How are you all? Sorry it has been ages since I last checked in. It has been a busy time what with christmas, birthdays and trying to move. Have read back a few pages, I am so delighted to see a few of you have your :bfp:s and that everyone else is making good progress. Congratulations to you all :flower: I am now 17 weeks pregnant, don't know where the time has gone. Everything is going well so far, just waiting now for my next scan in a few weeks xXxXx


----------



## Vrainoire

Fairynuff said:


> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> How are you all? Sorry it has been ages since I last checked in. It has been a busy time what with christmas, birthdays and trying to move. Have read back a few pages, I am so delighted to see a few of you have your :bfp:s and that everyone else is making good progress. Congratulations to you all :flower: I am now 17 weeks pregnant, don't know where the time has gone. Everything is going well so far, just waiting now for my next scan in a few weeks xXxXx

Glad to see activity on the thread, and glad to see that everything is well


----------



## Grey Eyes

U_Complete_M3 said:


> Ok well i'll start it off I am currently on CD1 and this cycle I will be taking 50 mg of clomid on cd 5-9(this is my 2nd cycle on clomid) I will be using instead soft cups also for the 2nd time.. the new things I am going to try this cycle are : preseed, prenatal vitamins, i am going to try and chart my temps, cut back on the caffeine(soda) and that all I can think of at the moment.... How about everyone else?

Hi! I just "popped in" to say hello and noticed you mentioned caffeine--I have been seriously studying this as I have been a terrible coffee addict since I was 9 years old:coffee::coffee: What I found were all of these studies that suggested women in groups were measured for caffeine consumption and occurence of pregnancy but never any specifics on the issue. So I dug a little and found out that the University of Nevada did experiments on lab mice and found that caffeine sort of impeded the movement and motion of fallopian tubes- which, in efefct prevented the fertalized egg from traveling to the uterus. I am thining if this is the case then caffeine would also prevent the egg from traveling down the tube towards fertalization, right?:shrug: Anyway, I have cut it all out except for a couple days a month during or just before AF. Great forum ladies!! (I am currently ttc after a mc). Thanks!


----------

